
Your “Financial Shock” Wealth - dredmorbius
https://medium.com/@yonatanzunger/your-financial-shock-wealth-4845e6dc1d2f
======
dredmorbius
Yonatan Zunger has been cooking over the question of wealth, inequality, and
the ability to come up with financial resources on short notice for some time
-- I can recall antecedents of this discussion from a year or more back.

His analysis is absolutely brilliant, and the synthesis with a ratchet of
ever-spreading poverty helps tremendously in understanding this dynamic.

------
dredmorbius
I've turned up the original discussion that seems to have morphed in to the
current essay:

[https://plus.google.com/104092656004159577193/posts/iJ6JgvCP...](https://plus.google.com/104092656004159577193/posts/iJ6JgvCPfJT)

